# Has anyone contacted Pitsburg Handgun headquarters Lately?



## OLD NAVY (Jul 18, 2007)

I tried to call them today and kept getting another phone number.I need some work done on my 38 colt police made in 1959.I guess I will have to mail a letter to the company.Thanks,navy


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Have you tried calling Colt Service? Here's a link.
http://www.coltsmfg.com/cmci/custserv.asp


----------



## OLD NAVY (Jul 18, 2007)

*Hi Baldy*

Yes I called the first,and they refered me to pittsburg handgun.So I wrote a letterto pittsburg and I should hear back shortly.thanks,navy


----------

